# American Lincoln Snow Blower Transformation



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

I picked up this 1974, three stage American Lincoln blower a while back. Never got to it until a few weeks ago. It is starting to take shape. Also have the impeller, augers and some other parts, that are not in the pictures. Sure feels good, when things start going back together. --- John


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I changed the wheels over to 2 piece rims, that I have from a Jacobsen 26 parts machine. 1st photo is the original tire and rim. Next is of the new set-up.

















Here is what I have assembled so far. The differential is cast iron and the transmission looks to be the type that was used on many small riding mowers. Has the shift pattern cast into the case, but is installed upside down and vertical. 










Will post more pictures as I go along. -- John


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Very cool! If you want to send me some good pictures, before, after and whatever you have for nameplate and other details I'd be happy to feature it in my vintage showcase.

The transmission may be a J.B. Foote if not Peerless.

Enjoy the project. I admire (or wonder about) you guys that tackle snowblower projects at this time of the year.

Pete


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

WOW looks like you should be out in a field somewhere this fall harvesting something with that double row set up. 

Also looking forward to additional reports/updates.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Very Lombard like.


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> Very Lombard like.


The only ID on it is American Lincoln. American Lincoln bought part, or maybe all of the Lombard Company. I have never been able to find anything in the history of Lombard, that says that they ever made snow blowers. Have seen pictures of 2 or 3 other blowers like mine, that are said to be Lombard, but they only have American Lincoln ID tags on them. --- John


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

liftoff1967 said:


> WOW looks like you should be out in a field somewhere this fall harvesting something with that double row set up.
> 
> Also looking forward to additional reports/updates.


===============================

Double row set-up ?? I presume you are talking about the 1977 Mighty Mac tiller in the background. Just finished it up 2 weeks ago. Has not got it`s feet in the dirt yet. Only field it will see, is my 16" x 25" garden. --- John


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Spectrum said:


> Very Lombard like.


I've not been able to get to Pete's site for a couple days now. Is it just me?
The Gilson SNOW BLOWER Shop, where the Gilson Snowblower Legacy Lives

Edit: Afraid it's just me because it works on both my and my sons phone, but not either of my PCs. Tried 2 computers and several browsers. Times out. Strange.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

that is really cool. oddball one-off machines like that, will become all the rage. after a while one gets tired of rebuilding another machine that looks like a Ariens or Gilson with a different badge on it. the double auger looks brutus. 

what engine is on it, and how much HP ?


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Spectrum said:


> I admire (or wonder about) you guys that tackle snowblower projects at this time of the year.
> Pete


 it's a matter of logistics and facilities. I had to work outside in 10 degree weather last year on my Cadet. it's a lot easier in the summer with a tank top, sweatband, and sandals. takes the edge off.


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> that is really cool. oddball one-off machines like that, will become all the rage. after a while one gets tired of rebuilding another machine that looks like a Ariens or Gilson with a different badge on it. the double auger looks brutus.
> 
> what engine is on it, and how much HP ?


==========================================

The original engine is just a 6hp, 2 shaft Tecumseh H-60. I am swapping it out for this HF Predator 346cc, 11hp engine. 

I have plenty of room to work, with only a few small mods to the snow blower itself. Guess I will have to call it my "Hot Rod Lincoln", if you are old enough to remember the song, by that name. --- John


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

It's always better to work in the summer than 500" away in the EOD, but you just can't announce that you are going to work on your snow blower in July,or August.
Sid


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

Here are a few more photos of the progress on my project.

===============

Got the impeller in with new cast iron pillow block bearings, that can be greased. The old ones were in pressed steel and were not made for being greased.

The right angle gearbox got new needle bearings on the output side. The input side has bronze bushings, and there was no ware on them, or the shaft.










============

Next, I installed the impeller housing and the bucket. The impeller housing rolls from side to side, so I greased the surfaces that ride together. Didn`t see how it could hurt to do so. 
The scrapper bar was worn badly and had never been reversed. I flipped it around and now it is like it was from the factory.


















================

I am now installing new bushings in the augers. Also, as you can see, the chute deflector mounts on what amounts to almost no chute at all. Thinking about fabricating an extension to mount the deflector up higher. Not sure why they did not go with the normal taller chute found on other brands of the day. -- John


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Who did the twin shaft mod on the predator engine?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

CarlB said:


> Who did the twin shaft mod on the predator engine?


 John is obviously a very talented individual.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ginia-there-preator-212-two-shaft-engine.html
insert bow down icons here


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

Waterlooboy2hp said:


> Here are a few more photos of the progress on my project.
> 
> ===============
> 
> ...


======================================

After installing the #35 chain assembly, that rotates the shoot from side to side, I discovered that the weight of the chute is enough to easily move the crank handle by itself, when the shoot in past the vertical position. 

I had to correct that, so I came up with this ratchet idea. I added a gear to the sprocket shaft and used an antique cast iron cabinet latch. The brass knob was removed and a stronger spring was added. Also beveled the tip of the latch point on both sides, so it will trip in both directions. Used some Aluminum plate material to make the stand-offs.










==========================

As for the skids, I did not think very much of the originals, that were on the blower. I had a pair of skids from a Bolens riding tractor blower, that I had scraped out some years ago.

I cut the excess length off the Bolens parts and welded the vertical part of the old skids, on the back side. The Bolens skids were reversible, but nobody ever flipped them around. The ware surface on my new skids is brand new.



















Have spent a fair amount of time, working on the tensioning system for the 2 drive belts. At least half of what was in there was home brew. I had no idea about what the original set-up looked like. With one pulley having to be moved 1.5", I pretty much had to start from scratch. Got all my parts made and tested with sacrificial belts, Ordered new belts and of course one arrived too short. Sent it back today, and will have to wait for the replacement, that is 1/2" longer. --- John


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

John, your craftsmanship and an eye for detail is fantastic. You do beautiful work. Best of luck (not that you need it) with the rest of the project.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

that's a cool old machine


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Waterlooboy2hp said:


> ==========================================
> 
> The original engine is just a 6hp, 2 shaft Tecumseh H-60. I am swapping it out for this HF Predator 346cc, 11hp engine.
> 
> I have plenty of room to work, with only a few small mods to the snow blower itself. Guess I will have to call it my "Hot Rod Lincoln", if you are old enough to remember the song, by that name. --- John




we used to play the 45 rpm single on my friend's record player when we were kids. the record belonged to his Mom. it is a great song !

here it is !!


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

Here are the final photos of my project. Had the mechanical things all done about 3 weeks ago. I then spent some time working out some decals for it. They arrived in the mail today.

One of the problems that I had, was to come up with an auger chain guard in the bucket. The original was missing, and I only had seen a vague partial glimpse of one to go by.










Dug around in my scrap iron pile and found the framework of the computer I had in 1998. Also found an expander from a 20" window fan, that I had used in the early 1970s. Between the two, I came up with this 3 piece assembly. ---





























==========================================

This is a picture of just how simple the drive assembly is for the wheels.










=======================================

I went a bit overboard on the control handles. Overkill can be fun. --- The shoot crank and the handle to engage the wheels, are made out of sections from 2 old fishing pole handles that I salvaged over 40 years ago. Just knew I would find a use for them someday. The shifter knob is from a Sears 6-16 garden tractor. At least the wooden part is. It had a dry rotted rubber center in it, that I replace with a ball knob, that I turned flat sides on and bonded it in the bottom, to give me threads for the shift rod. The top had a plastic button in it, with the 5 speed pattern on it. Replaced the plastic with a nickel silver button from an old horse harness. It happened to fit.




























=======================================

The cover for the drive belts had to be modified a bit also. The 346 Predator PTO, set 1" higher than the H-60 Tecumseh. It was a matter of extending things a little and relocating holes and slots.



















This is what that belt cover protects. Things are a tad tight in there.










==========================================

These are some of the 12 decals, that I came up with.































=========================================
And for the finished product ---


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I am beyond humbled, this is amazing work!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Incredible craftsmanship and an eye for the artistic touch. A beautiful restoration worthy of a magazine centerfold. Great job.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Excellent restoration and fabrication. I'm just speechless.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Job well done. Very well done!!


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

It looks a lot like a Jari Jaw II. The transmission is the same too if it's the one I'm thinking of. Foote or Dana/Spicer 3 speed plus reverse. Shift pattern is like so:

R 1
2 3


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

That is FANTASTIC!


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Holy cow!!! You are truly a fine skilled craftsman and an artist! What a beautiful machine you've made. Really, really fantastic job man!


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

94EG8 said:


> It looks a lot like a Jari Jaw II. The transmission is the same too if it's the one I'm thinking of. Foote or Dana/Spicer 3 speed plus reverse. Shift pattern is like so:
> 
> R 1
> 2 3


============================================

I am pretty sure it is the same transmission. In my case, the shift pattern is backwards, because they installed the transmission upside down. The pattern you posted is indeed cast in raised figures, on the housing. My pattern is --- 


3 2
1 R
--- John


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks to all, for the many kind words. 

For me, figuring things out and doing all the actual labor seems more important to me, than the finished product. I guess that comes from spending 44 years as a Machinist, before retiring in 2005. The final product of everything I worked on, always belonged to someone else.

I just put a 212 Predator, on a Jacobsen 626. I have come up with a simple idea to get warm air to the carb, without the use of a heat box. I have a prototype of the system, on the Jake 626 Predator engine. When I get further along, I will post about it.

Also have thoughts in my head about opening up the Predator high speed jet, and adding an adjustment needle.

Thanks again to all --- John


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I noticed Johns American Lincoln blower received machine of the month at sister site "My Tractor Forum". Congrats. It is awesome. You have the Midas touch for sure.
MTF Machine of the Month-Nov '14


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

WOW! what a job, sweet. (thumbs up)

Why didn't you chrome the rims? 
Better yet the rims and the auger blades? 

Excellent....really...Abraham Lincoln?
Then it needs a top hat decal.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

You think I was kidding? 
Check it out,
Click me,








Someone must own a chrome shop, huh?


----------

